# 2000 jetta 2.0l engine oil



## pastheblunt (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi vwworld i am new to this site.. first post ^_^

i own a 2000 jetta 2.0l with 130,000 mile on it, bought it at 125ish

I have a question that i cant seem to find a consistent answer concerning what engine oil to use... time for an oil change and some expert advice from you folks would be awesome.

the original owner started with synthethic done at the dealerships, went on after using non-synthethic till about 75k miles till he swtihed back to synthethic up to now when i bought it. last oil change was synthethicdone few weeks before it was sold.

sorry for sounding stupid i know ive read the answers throughout the threads but none are consistent enough for me to see the clear option.. or im just a tool lol. 


basically what type of viscosity oil do i buy ? please and thank you


----------



## Nosmo (May 26, 2002)

When in doubt, follow the factories recommendation.
If you are going to stick with synthetic, then 5w-40 is the way to go.
If dino oil, probably 10W-40.


----------



## TooSlick (Feb 17, 2000)

The 2.0L, 115 Hp engine isn't hard on oil. If you want to run the maximum 10,000 mile oil change intervals by VW, you should use a full synthetic meeting the VW 502 specification. The easiest to find is the Mobil 1/0w-40. There are also a number of 5w-40, European synthetics on the shelves.

The OEM Mann or Mahle oil filters are excellent as well.

TS


----------



## pastheblunt (Mar 3, 2013)

awesome thanks guys! looks like il just stick with the synthetic only 20$ more while its on sale for 5l jug might aswell... id spend that on junk food anyways lol


----------



## HK (Dec 4, 1999)

pastheblunt said:


> awesome thanks guys! looks like il just stick with the synthetic only 20$ more while its on sale for 5l jug might aswell... id spend that on junk food anyways lol


Isn't it burning oil like most other early 2.0's ?... If so expect to add ~3 to 4 qts of make up oil in your 10K OCI.


----------

